# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Abilify??? Iemand ervaring ermee??

## joshuatree

Hoi...is er iemand die ook Abilify voorgeschreven krijgt voor depressie???
Ik hoor het graag....
Groetjes Josh

----------


## joshuatree

alleen ikke???
en ook nog geen goede ....

----------


## joshuatree

Ik heb ontzettende last van bewegingsdrang ( Akathisie )....echt om gek van te worden..
Psych zegt dat dit een goed teken is en ik even door moet zetten....als de receptoren vol zitten gaat dit weer weg..??? ik hoop dat dit snel is.....
Ik heb al veel medicijnen gehad ...maar zo'n bijwerking heb ik nog nooit ....echt nog noooiittt gehad .....slapen gaat ook niet....ja 15 minuten .. en dan weer draaien tot je weer even wegzakt...
Ik hoop dat ik over een paar dagen goed nieuws kan brengen.....anders word het opname voor mij....PMU ...
Is er trouwens nog iemand die daar ervaring mee heeft ...met opname op de PMU...en dan ook nog in heerlen?????
Groetjes Josh

----------


## dotito

@Josh.

Ik hoop van harte dat het medicament werkt zodat je je vlug beter mag voelen.Als het een opname word,weet dan dat het om best wil is.

Heel moed/sterkte toegewenst Do

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Josh,

He jammer dat niemand hier ervaring mee schijnt te hebben of jou verder kan helpen  :Frown: 
Vervelend dat je zoveel draait en beweegt. Hopelijk heeft de psyc gelijk en is het een goed teken, zodat je gauw weer mindert beweegt en goed kan slapen! 
Ik snap best dat je liever niet opgenomen wil worden, maar zoals Dotito zegt "weet dat het om eigen best wil is" desondanks hoop ik voor je dat de Abilify aanslaat, de bijwerkingen ophouden, je weer goed kan slapen en je je snel beter voelt!
Heel veel sterkte, succes, doorzettingsvermogen en positiviteit gewenst!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## joshuatree

ben er toch mee gestopt........

----------


## Onassa

ik snap dat Josh.
Had ik met de tryptizol en notrillen, zoveel bijwerkingen en dan niet merken dat de stemming beter word....dat houd je niet vol!
Wat is nu het plan verder???

Liefs, Diane

----------


## joshuatree

@ Diane.....
Ik zou het niet weten wat nu...mijn psych weet nog niet dat ik gestopt ben...
Dit was eigenlijk een beetje het laatste wat ik zou proberen....anders werd het opname....
Misschien dat ik de prothiaden nog kan proberen.....ik weet het ook niet meer.....ben ook een beetje bang geworden om weer met iets nieuws te beginnen...heb ik nooit gehad,was altijd blij en nieuwsgierig of het zou werken...

Groetjes Josh

----------


## Onassa

Hebn je ook al meer AD's uit de SSRI groep gehad?
Ik mag het eigenlijk niet zeggen, maar bij mij werkt maar één ding en dat is de combinatie van een SSRI plus een lage dosering tramadol.
Hier zal je psych nooit accoord mee gaan, maar misschien dat je via de huisarts tramadol druppels kunt vragen voor een lichamelijke klacht.
Heel fout wat ik nu doe, maar ken je wanhoop en bij mij echt....het is het allerbeste voor me tot nog toe na 13 jaar AD gebruik.
Zorg er dan alleen wel voor dat je laag in de doseringen blijft, zoals ik neem nu 20 mg cipramil en dan 20 druppels tramadol en indien nodig nog 15 druppels tramadol rond een uurtje of 6 's avonds.
Sinds mijn psych pas kort gelezen had over het stemmings bevorderende effect van tramadol(hij geloofde me voor die tijd niet) wil hij ze me zelfs ook voorschrijven mocht de huisarst het niet meer doen omdat hij en dat artikel gelezen heeft en ziet aan mij hoe goed ik het daarop doe.
Hiermee heb ik een opname kunnen voorkomen.

----------


## joshuatree

Dankje voor de tip Diane....
Tramadol slik ik al ....37.5 mg tramacet.....is een combi van tramadol met paracetamol.
En ja ....ik heb al weet ik hoeveel ad's gehad, nu op het moment slik ik niks van ad's.
Alleen de tramacet of oxycontin...maar das dan alleen voor de pijn.
Ik krijg alleen niks gedaan op een dag, heb ook nergens zin in of de kracht voor....om dit te typen is me al eigenlijk te veel....het lijkt wel of ik op standby sta...en er niet meer vanaf komt...
Opname zie ik echt niet zitten,mijn partner kampt ook met psychische problemen..( waar je mee omgaat raak je mee besmet ) dus als ik dan weg ben loopt het hier thuis in het honderd ...denk ik dan...

Alsnog bedankt voor de tip!....altijd welkom tips....
Groetjes Josh

----------


## joshuatree

Diane.....welk ad neem jij dan nu in combi met die tramadol....of maakt het bij jou niet uit welk ad je neemt om het gewenst effect te krijgen samen met die tramadol??
Groetjes Josh

----------


## Adominus

@Josh waarom had jouw psy ,abilify voorgeschreven, heb jij toevallig de diagnose " depressie met psychotische kenmerke"?
Abilify is namelijk een antipsychoticum en geen ad

----------


## Onassa

> Diane.....welk ad neem jij dan nu in combi met die tramadol....of maakt het bij jou niet uit welk ad je neemt om het gewenst effect te krijgen samen met die tramadol??
> Groetjes Josh


Oohhh zie dit nu pas :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Ik gebruik citalopram met tramadol.
Ik had ook andere AD's maar die deden het niet zo goed samen met de tramal.
Dus het ligt er wel degelijk aan welke AD je slikt en nogmaals, niet bij iedereen heeft het dit effect.

----------


## sietske763

he josh....
las dat je prothiaden nog wilde proberen......echt een fijn med.
bijna geen bijwerkingen.....zn seroquel erbij!!!!

----------


## pruts

Hey,

Late post, maar idd Abilify is anti-psychotica en geen anti-depressiva! En de bijwerking acathisie die jij beschijft is heel typisch voor die categorie medicatie. Zelf heb ik nooit Abilify gebruikt maar wel andere anti-psychotica gekregen en ik ben om dezelfde reden (acathisie) moeten stoppen. Het is ene vreselijk gevoel om onrustig te zijn in je eigen lichaam. Niet kunnen stilstaan, stilzitten of liggen. Altijd in beweging te moeten zijn,... Ik herken het heel goed!
Als je een Ad zoekt dat ook wat pijn mee bestrijd dan ben je denk ik wel goed met Redomex. 

Succes alleszins!!

----------


## shannastomphorst

Hoi allemaal,
Ik heb zo ongeveer alle antipsychotica geslikt.
Ook abilify, dit is een vrij modern middel, waar je zo min mogelijk bijwerkingen hebt. Onder andere dus nauwelijks gewichtstoename.
Ik kreeg er jammer genoeg erg zware migraine van, waardoor ik uiteindelijk moest stoppen.
Dit is een jaar of 5 geleden, nu ben ik al 4 jaar van de medicijnen af.

----------


## LUKA

Hi,ook ik ben gebruiker van abilify,al neem ik slechts een kleine hoeveelheid,slechts 10mg en heb bijna geen bijwerkingen..
Ik ken echter mensen die hogere dosissen nemen en ze nemen er slaapmedicatie bij want anders lukt het slapen niet meer.. als je er zo slecht bij voelt praat je toch beter erover met je arts.. ik kan je niet aanraden om er op eigen houtje met te stoppen..
Ik hoop voor je dat je een medicijn vind waarbij je u goed in je vel voelt!


groetjes

----------


## Mari2457

Abilify - http://canadian-discount-meds.com/it...=4147&aid=9210

----------


## polertun

Koop Abilify in alternatief internetwinkel

----------

